# كورس الجامعة الامريكية في دراسات الجدوى الشاملة للمشروعات الهندسية



## noir (9 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 

كورس الجامعة الامريكية في دراسات الجدوى الشاملة للمشروعات الهندسة

للتحميل 

http://www.4shared.com/rar/eWf-c9-i/011_Feasibility_Study_-_______.html

بالتوفيق


----------



## enghaytham (10 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً ...


----------



## noir (15 سبتمبر 2012)

اللهم آمين ، مشكور على الرد الطيب


----------



## خالد قدورة (16 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور على هذا الملف الممتاز


----------



## sang (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*لم أتمكن من تحميل الملف .. أرجو المساعدة *


----------



## mism (17 سبتمبر 2012)

الموضوع غير موجود


----------



## احمد فاضل قيس (18 سبتمبر 2012)

الف الف شكر وجزاك الله عنا كل خير .فعلا ملف ممتاز


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (19 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## noir (24 سبتمبر 2012)

على الرحب ، موفقين ان شاء الله


----------



## fullhouse (2 أكتوبر 2012)

merci pour les efforts


----------



## مهم (3 أكتوبر 2012)

مجهود رائع


----------



## noir (7 أكتوبر 2012)

موفقين ان شاء الله


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

ملف فى منتهى الروعة والأهمية لدراسات الجدوى المطلوبة لأى مشروع
لكما كل الشكر ناقل وصاحب الموضوع بارك الله فيكما


----------



## noir (11 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور على الرد الجميل


----------



## زيكو النحات (24 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيل اخي الكريم


----------



## noir (26 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكورون على الرد


----------



## محمد السواكنى (2 نوفمبر 2012)

لم يتم التحميل


----------



## معمر السمومي (6 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mirah (6 نوفمبر 2012)

شكراااااااا​


----------



## محمد السواكنى (6 نوفمبر 2012)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## noir (11 نوفمبر 2012)

العفو، ارجو الاستفادة للجميع


----------



## eng.bila (14 نوفمبر 2012)

مهم جدا، شكرا


----------



## kehh (17 نوفمبر 2012)

كيف التحميل


----------



## eng_alg (26 نوفمبر 2012)

kehh قال:


> كيف التحميل



التحميل سهل وبسيط فقط اضغط على الكلمة المناسبة


----------



## noir (4 ديسمبر 2012)

تسلم لاثراء الموضوع


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (5 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا
شكراً شكرا
شكراً شكراً شكر
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً​


----------



## noir (23 ديسمبر 2012)

العفو، تسلم وفوفق ان شاء الله


----------



## glman (26 ديسمبر 2012)

رائع جدا جزاك الله خير


----------



## safa aldin (29 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور على هذا الملف الممتاز


----------



## noir (8 يناير 2013)

العفو، يالتوفيق


----------

